
U.K. Paid $20M for New Coronavirus Tests from China. They Didn’t Work - haltingproblem
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/16/world/europe/coronavirus-antibody-test-uk.html
======
rdtwo
They worked exactly as the ccp intended... see no new cases in Wuhan

